# Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???



## Wahma92 (15. Juli 2014)

*Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Hallo ihr lieben,
ich wollte mir eine eigene Wasserkühlung zusammenbauen. HAbe auch einiges im Internet darüber gelesen. Dennoch stellt sich mir die Frage ob es nun Gut oder Schlecht ist um eine einzubauen.
Desshalb wollte ich nach euren Erfahrungen fragen, was selbstgebaute Wasserkühlungen angeht. Sind sie leiser oder lauter als normale Luftkühlungen, wie sieht es mit dem Stromverbrauch aus oder der Wartung. Gibt es gute Alternativen in der Luftkühlung. Kann man Filter in die Wasserkühlung einbauen und Messheräte, braucht man das überhaupt.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dort weiter helfen und Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## --Icebreaker-- (15. Juli 2014)

Vorher solltest du dir bitte erstmal überlegen ob du so eine Wasserkühlung überhaupt brauchst. Was hast du für Hardware? Ich bin sowieso  der Meinung das eine gute Luftkühlung locker ausreicht(kleiner tipp:wenn die Lüfter alle in eine Richtung stehen gehts am besten) Es sei denn du willst extrem oc betreiben


----------



## Wahma92 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Bei der Hardware gibt es ein Problem, einer Mminer Freunde hat mir mitgeteilt, dass im November die neuen GPUs und CPUs rauskommen. Also möchte ich auch noch so lange warten bis ich mich definitiv fest lege. Aber es ist sicher, dass ich mir einen Highend gaming PC bauen möchte und wer weiss ob die neuen CPUs oder GPUs jetzt àhnliche werte haben wie der AMD FX 9590 ode weit aus sparender sind. Wo Leistung ist ist Hitze und die muss eben weg. Ich möchte jetzt Infos sammeln um mir dann eben später die optimale Kühlung aus zu suchen.
Wie sieht es bei einer Luftkühlung mit leichtem OC aus. MAch die nicht dann zu viel Lerm?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Für genau diese Fragen wurde dieser Thread erstellt ... 

Auch ein Highend Gaming PC ist durchaus mit einer Luftkühlung selbst mit OC leise und kühl zu bekommen ... Beispiele findest du genug in diesem Forum!

PS: Ein Thread zum Thema hätte auch gereicht!


----------



## Wahma92 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Das löst ne Menge Probleme und Fragen.
Danke


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Eine Zusammenstellung lohnt sich erst wenn man die HW kennt, davor ist beratung sinnlos...

Die allgemeinen Vor und Nachteile kann man mit suchen schnell finden


----------



## SvenAmend (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Hi,
also ich muss sagen das ich selbst seit Jahren eine Custom- Wasserkühlung nutze, prinzipiell hat diese gegenüber einer Luftkühlung häufig mehr Leistung, falls diese richtig durchdacht ist, aber andererseits ist eine Wasserkühlung meiner Meinung nach in 95%+ aller Fälle wesentlich teurer als eine high-end Luftkühlung. Schau dir z.B. mal folgenden Luftkühler an "Noctua nh-d15" der kostet mit ca. 90€ mehr bzw. genau so viel wie die meisten "Kompakt Wasserkühlungen" und ist nicht wesentlich schlechter. Falls dieser Luftkühler nicht mehr reichen sollte, dann würde ich absolut zu einer Eigenbau- Wakü raten, ansonsten würde ich mir das gut überlegen je nach Umfang kann eine top Wakü mehrere 100 Euros kosten +ggf. Gehäuse Umbaumasnahmen falls Radiator intern verbaut werden soll etc.


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Hier zu fragen, ob eine Wasserkühlung gut oder schlecht ist, ist in etwa so als würdest du auf einem Harly Davidson Motoradtreff fragen, ob die Leute gerne Motorrad fahren 

Spass beiseite:
Wasserkühlungen (ich spreche nicht von Kompakt-Wasserkühlern) haben Vor- UND Nachteile. Wie man diese bewertet, hängt ganz davon ab, welche Prioritäten du setzt und warum du eine Wasserkühlung willst.

Vorteile:
- Leise (vor allem, wenn man etwas mehr investiert)
- Leistungsstark
- Kühlleistung erweiterbar (mehr Leistung gewünscht -> einfach einen zusätzlichen Radiator rein)
- Bastelarbeit (wenn man gerne bastelt)

Nachteile:
- Teuer (wenn Leistung und/oder Lautstärke wichtig sind geht das schon in Summen, für die man einen zweiten, kleinen Rechner bekommt)
- Unflexibel (-> schwer, wenn man auf LANs geht; neue Grafikkarte -> extra ~100€ für einen neuen Kühler, wenn Fullcover)
- Bastelarbeit (wenn man nicht gerne bastelt)

Unter dem Strich, muss jeder selber wissen, ob es sich lohnt, das Geld in die Hand zu nehmen... ich bin glücklich mit meiner Wasserkühlung, denke aber im Gegenzug auch, dass eine gut durchdachte Luftkühlung den Zweck (leise kühlen) fast genauso gut erfüllen kann... und das für einen Bruchteil des Preises.


----------



## wolflux (17. August 2014)

@rUdeBoy ,Da gebe ich dir recht, das muss man selber wissen. 
Und:
Nicht vergessen ist, daß es auch immer ein gewisses Risiko gibt , sollte man das Ganze nicht richtig verschraubt und abgedichtet haben. Ein paar Tröpfchen genügen und das Mboard verabschiedet sich nach dem einschalten (wie bei mir), denke da auch an  Grafikkarten aufbauten, Full-Cover Lösungen bei denen auch schnell eine Karte gegrillt werden kann falls du nicht für genügend Isolation gesorgt hast. Darüber verliert aber niemand ein Wort, das gibt keiner gerne zu, ich auch nicht. Der größte Vorteil ist, daß die Hitze aus dem PC transportiert wird und die Anlage mit der nächsten Generation erweiterbar ist. Eine Wakü die zufrieden stellen soll, (CPU+GPU), bewegt sich fast immer bei über 500.00 Euro . Entweder man baut eine Wakü um OC. zu betreiben oder man will einen Silent PC.oder beides. Also kurz gesagt es ist ein teurer Spaß. Ich persönlich habe mich jetzt so eingearbeitet,  das ich bei 600.00€ angekommen bin. Mehr brauche ich auch nicht für Silent und Benchen 
Edit:  Oft ist es auch sinnvoll für die CPU einen Luftkühler zu nehmen und nur die Graka. mit Wasser zu kühlen, wenn man nicht auf engsten Raum montiert. Die Investition ist dann überschaubar, auf Dauer. 
MfG.wolflux


----------



## mda31 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Wie ist das genau gemeint?



wolflux schrieb:


> falls du nicht für genügend Isolation gesorgt hast.


----------



## wolflux (17. August 2014)

Die abstehenden Blöcke, ausser GPU. hier kommt Wärmeleitpaste drauf, dürfen keinen Kontakt haben da dort Wärmeleitpads verwendet werden müssen. Hier die Seite die auf die unter Graka (GTX780), ausgesetzt wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn die Padstreifen und die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen wurden.
Hier noch nicht geschehen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Kommt auf den Kühler und die Karte an - das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Viele neuere EK-Kühler sind auf minimalen Fertigungsaufwand getrimmt, weshalb dort an manchen Stellen Wärmeleitpads die Lücken füllen müssen. Fräst man den Kühler passgenau, kann man sich das sparen, braucht aber mehr Material und längere Maschinenzeiten. Andere Hersteller bauen ihre Graka-Kühler häufig so, dass man ohne Wärmeleitpads oder mit sehr dünnen Wärmeleitpads auskommt. Isolation ist da jedenfalls nicht das Thema. Nicht nur die GPU, sondern auch SpaWas und RAM können prinzipiell selbstverständlich auch nur mit WLP angebunden werden, sofern der Kühler dort exakt passt. Hat man aber einen Kühler der nur mit Pads richtig angebunden werden kann, kommt es ohne Pads natürliche schnell zur Überhitzung der fraglichen Bauteile.  

Grundsätzlich ist das Risiko etwas bei der Montage einer Wakü zu zerstören imho kaum höher als bei Luftkühlung. Hab schon ne ganze Menge Waküs aufgebaut und bislang ist es mir noch nicht gelungen auch nur eine einzige Hardwarekomponente damit zu schrotten. Selbst ein paar Tropfen die mal daneben gehen sind in den seltensten Fälle ein Todesurteil für die Hardware. Man muss ich nur zu helfen wissen und natürlich nicht unbedingt im eingeschalteten Zustand wasserführende Komponenten montieren oder demontieren. Zwar gibt es immer mal wieder jemand der das fertig bringt, aber die hohe Dunkelziffer die du da vermutest sehe ich da ehrlich gesagt nicht. 
Materialversagen von billigen oder schlecht verarbeiteten Wakü-Teilen (ungetemperte Plexiglasteile, undichte Anschlüsse, o. Ä.) sind da schon eher ein Risiko, aber das kann man vermeiden.
Wenn man einigermaßen solide und gewissenhaft arbeitet ist der Einbau einer Wakü in der Regel ähnlich simpel wie bei einer Luftkühlung (das lesen von Anleitungen ist gerade für Anfänger übrigens keine Schande). Allerdings kostet der Einbau einer Wakü in der Regel etwas mehr Zeit und etwas mehr Geld als bei einer Lukü. 500€ sind imho aber schon recht hoch gegriffen für ein durchschnittliches Setup mit CPU und Graka. Unter 400€ wird´s für eine gute CPU+GPU-Wakü aber tatsächlich schon recht schwierig wenn ausschließlich Neuteile Verwendung finden sollen und keine größeren Kompromisse gemacht werden sollen. Trotzdem kann man oft auch schon für 300€ bereits eine brauchbare Wakü für CPU und Graka aufbauen, wenn man günstig oder gebraucht einkauft und auf Spielereien verzichtet. Für spätere Setups wird´s zudem immer günstiger, denn einiges kann man meistens weiter verwendet werden (Pumpe, Radiator, Anschlüsse - häufig auch CPU-Kühler).


----------



## Sumpfig (19. August 2014)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Gut oder Schlecht ???*

Bei  der richtigen Wahl der Komponenten, des Korrosionsschutzes und  entsprechender Pflege kann man die Teile einer Wakü über viele  Jahre verwenden. Mein Pumpe, AGB, passiver Radi, ein 120er Radi und mein  CPU Kühler hab ich seit über 11 Jahren in Benutzung. Die Teile stecken zwar nicht mehr in meinem Hauptrechner, aber im HTPC und im Ersatzrechner. Man will ja auch ab und an was neues haben...


----------

